# Saitek Cyborg Keyboard extra keys issue



## Kairyuka (May 31, 2009)

Hi there 
I have a Saitek Cyborg keyboard (danish edition) and ever since I got it, I haven't been able to use the twelve extra buttons on the side of it. No games, or other programs respond to anything when I press them, or when I try to configure them to any use... Please help me with this issue, I really can't figure it out...


----------



## Kairyuka (May 31, 2009)

*Bump*
Please, I really need help with this D:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you installed the keyboard driver and Saitek Smart Technology software? The keyboard will work without these, but to program the side keys, you need to install the software.

From *http://gamingweapons.com/hardware/gaming-keyboard/saitek-cyborg-keyboard-review*


> Programmable Keys
> 
> So having looked at the Saitek Cyborg’s lighting, now let’s look at the other big gaming feature, the programmable Cyborg keys (or C-keys).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kairyuka (May 31, 2009)

OH, so THAT's what was wrong... :S
When I got my keyboard, I had another issue where my PC couldn't read CD's properly (it's a DVD reader after all), so I just downloaded the drivers online... Didn't even know it needed a programming software... Oops xD
Thanks a lot for your help, it should work fine now 
EDIT: Neither the software on the CD or from their website works, when I install it nothing else happens, and I can't find the installed software anywhere... Damn I feel like an idiot >_< I'm gonna reboot and see if that'll fix it...


----------



## Kairyuka (May 31, 2009)

*Bump* Again, please I really want this to work, and I don't know why the software just disappears when I install it D:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did the keyboard come with an instruction manual?

*http://www.saitek.com/manuals/Cyborg_Keyboard_manual_final.pdf*



> • Cyborg keys - 12 programmable keys for all your favourite macros and commands
> • Cyborg Mode - instantly disable the Windows keys and configure the colour and brightness of your gaming keys at the touch of a button
> 
> *The two keyboard modes - Normal and Cyborg mode - are selected by pressing the Cyborg head icon on the control panel.*
> ...


----------



## Kairyuka (May 31, 2009)

I already did all that, I tried uninstall the driver and re-install it, but the part with


> Upon completion of the installation, you have the option to Run Profile Editor, which will give you a view of the programming environment.


 doesn't happen to me (._.)
Argh, how frustrating (>_<)


----------



## Kairyuka (May 31, 2009)

*Bump* Ok, I realize I'm retarded at this, but please help, now my volume gauge is all lit up, no matter what I set the sound to. I remember it happening before, and I had to run some kind of program, but which?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never used a Cyborg keyboard, so I can only quote from the instructions which look simple enough.

Hang on for some replies from our Cyborg users, or contact Saitek support.


----------

